# we R prostitutes - my new photo album ;)



## rafalschneider (Jul 24, 2011)

I try to make my work stand out. Feel free to comment on my work on my page Link is below:



https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.202922813087374.48305.202906789755643&type=1



If you have questions, you can contact through facebook


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jul 24, 2011)

Post a few pictures for C&C on here.. Many people won't click on the link.


----------



## jgooz (Jul 24, 2011)

ya you should post them. and i have to say they dont really look like working girls. not even high end ones. the pimp doesn't look very threatening either  i'll try and photo a couple real ho's when i'm downtown tomorrow. you've inspired me to hit the street, thanks


----------



## rafalschneider (Jul 24, 2011)

I think the better solution is to link
Everyone has the opportunity, watch the entire contents of my gallery.


----------



## jgooz (Jul 24, 2011)

and actually it would make for a great fashion magazine spread. so great job!


----------



## rafalschneider (Jul 24, 2011)

commenting on my work are welcome
thank you for your kind words 





*S&#322;uchaj*​


----------



## jgooz (Jul 24, 2011)

like rausch suggested, you should post them actually in this thread in order to get a good response. most wont follow links and even more won't comment on an actual fbook page. i certainly do not. they're not bad photos at all, you should take the time to post some here


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jul 24, 2011)

rafalschneider said:


> I think the better solution is to link
> Everyone has the opportunity, watch the entire contents of my gallery.



A lot of people won't do this, though. Being a new member and posting links rather than images is also discouraging.... You'd be surprised the things people link to. Throw up a few pictures for critique and comments and link to the rest of your set.. Otherwise it just seems like you're spamming your Facebook page.


----------



## rafalschneider (Jul 24, 2011)

This is my beginning ... I build properly, only its photo galleries


----------



## rafalschneider (Jul 24, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> rafalschneider said:
> 
> 
> > I think the better solution is to link
> ...




ok, I understand does not want to make the one from facebook, p

I'll try to throw a few photographs to placed posts


----------



## rafalschneider (Jul 24, 2011)

rafalschneider said:


> I try to make my work stand out. Feel free to comment on my work on my page Link is below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, there is a problem in adding photos, so I have to use a link to the page.


----------



## Tomasko (Jul 24, 2011)

There is no problem adding photos... You just need to learn some basics. Look at this this nice quide for instance.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/76568-how-post-pictures-use-forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html

I agree with guys above - I don't see a reason why to put links to external galleries here. Well, except cheap advertisement for your FB page, which I believe is against rules of this forum (or at least should be).

Anyway, I looked at your gallery and I don't like it. Don't like the theme and the photos aren't great either. Some lack correct focus (you focus on legs instead of eyes for instance), some lack correct composition (you capture some building and crop body parts of your models in the process), some have WB off, some are tilted (look at the horizon  )...


----------



## rafalschneider (Jul 24, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> There is no problem adding photos... You just need to learn some basics. Look at this this nice quide for instance.
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/76568-how-post-pictures-use-forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html
> 
> I agree with guys above - I don't see a reason why to put links to external galleries here. Well, except cheap advertisement for your FB page, which I believe is against rules of this forum (or at least should be).
> ...




Unfortunately I do not know why, I can not at this time, try the addition of photography. Know how it does - but thanks for the hint

Gallery in social networking is a fairly simple form of publication. Everyone can comment on the work in one place. However,obtaining those wishing to visit the page starts here


----------



## Markw (Jul 24, 2011)

Just post the photos.  I could even do it for you.

To be completely honest, they're not anything to really  over.  There's always either too much going on, or something's getting chopped off.  But, I do like #7.

Mark


----------



## fokker (Jul 25, 2011)

Nothing about the shots really screams 'prostitutes' to me.

Some of the shots are decent, some pretty bad ones in there though, for example:
Blurry, out of focus, grainy, blown highlights, awkward poses.







Sometimes it is better to self-censor and only publish your very best images.


----------



## rafalschneider (Jul 26, 2011)

fokker said:


> Nothing about the shots really screams 'prostitutes' to me.
> 
> Some of the shots are decent, some pretty bad ones in there though, for example:
> Blurry, out of focus, grainy, blown highlights, awkward poses.
> ...



It's true. Sometimes it's better to publish only the best pictures. But my portfolio is just created. I do not have a large selection of works for publication.


----------



## Tomasko (Jul 26, 2011)

It's ALWAYS better to publish only the best pictures. It's way better to not have a portfolio at all, than to have a bad one....  No one cares how long are you in the business, only how good is your work. Who do you think will hire you, if you show him/her these photos?


----------



## Glycerol Sound (Jul 29, 2011)

Can I just ask for some info about the color grading here? I like the cool, desaturated look a lot


----------



## gsgary (Jul 31, 2011)

Glycerol Sound said:


> Can I just ask for some info about the color grading here? I like the cool, desaturated look a lot



Looks like they were shot on film


----------



## rafalschneider (Aug 3, 2011)

fokker said:


> Nothing about the shots really screams 'prostitutes' to me.
> 
> Some of the shots are decent, some pretty bad ones in there though, for example:
> Blurry, out of focus, grainy, blown highlights, awkward poses.
> ...




Participated in the session for beginners. The only photographic credits was a flash of light.
Photo placed on facebook lost quality.


----------



## rafalschneider (Aug 3, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> It's ALWAYS better to publish only the best pictures. It's way better to not have a portfolio at all, than to have a bad one....  No one cares how long are you in the business, only how good is your work. Who do you think will hire you, if you show him/her these photos?



Soon I will publish only the good work. Currently I care assessment and opinion of others. So do not call their professional work.


----------



## rafalschneider (Aug 3, 2011)

Again, I invite you to comment on my work on facebook. I would like to gather a majority opinion in one placehttp://www.facebook.com/pages/Rafał-Schneider-PHOTOGRAPHY/202906789755643


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 3, 2011)

I am not a FB member and have no intention of ever becoming one. And I will not help FB by leaving comments there.

I doubt I am the only one who feels that way so, if you want to learn photography instead of who knows what, post the images here and you will get comments.


----------



## jaymitch (Aug 6, 2011)

I like where you were going with the photos.  I am a fan of this look, almost a dirty high fashion type of photography.  I would just watch the focus and exposure but overall nice job.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 6, 2011)

rafalschneider said:


> Again, I invite you to comment on my work on facebook. I would like to gather a majority opinion in one place



This to me screams that you are just pimping out your Facebook page.

No one is going to comment there for you.

You came HERE... asking for comments... so post HERE... and you will get comments HERE.

You want comments on your Facebook page only?  Then ask the people that are already friends with you there.

Otherwise stop being so lazy and post here, and come back to see what people say.  It's not the friggin' hard.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 6, 2011)

Besides... do you *REALLY* want us to post NEGATIVE comments on your photos publicly in a place that it appears you're trying to use to market yourself?  If you ask us for feedback, not ALL of it is going to be good... so it's probably in your best interest to ask for feedback HERE anyway... but POSTING your photos... HERE.


----------

